

Where does GraphDb outperfrom traditional Dbs? - vrstartup

I know a bit about graphdb and it is a cool technology. What are the some examples where graphdb might significantly out perform traditonal db&#x27;s
======
thegrif
Graph databases shine when the connections between data objects are as
important as the objects themselves.

A social network is a classic example. User profiles are the primary objects -
but the connections between them - who's friends with who - is just as
important to creating the user experience.

Another example is one from academic research: citation graphs. Research
papers reference other papers. If one was building an app to mine citation
data, a graph database would be ideal.

I built a graph-based recommendation system by defining connections between
parent/child/related products. I then was able to traverse the graph, starting
at known purchased, and branching outward to find other products/services the
customer may be interested in.

~~~
vrstartup
Cool. We have been working on using graphdb in food industry trying to figure
out a way to deliver value from this technology. I think it is more important
to focus on the problem vs the tool. But the tool itself sometimes can change
perspective. I also came across this article on how graph theory is being used
in Genomic. Fascinating!
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/537916/rebooting-the-
hu...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/537916/rebooting-the-human-
genome/)

